# Brooklyn (NZ) Hops - What's Your Experience?



## Gigantorus (4/5/16)

I've just ordered some of these and plan to use in a basic pale ale. Maybe something like a S&W Pacific Ale.

Anyone used these? If so, whats been your experience?

Cheers,

Pete


----------



## Yob (4/5/16)

HERE


----------



## Gigantorus (5/5/16)

Thanks, Yob. I like what I read.

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## Gigantorus (6/6/16)

Have used them in a couple of brews now and really like them. They really have a great aroma and flavour. Will be using them more.


----------



## CheekyPanda (6/6/16)

I think they have had a name change, saw a thing on the Hopco facebook page saying it is now called Moutere (FKA Brooklyn).


----------



## BottloBill (6/6/16)

CheekyPanda said:


> I think they have had a name change, saw a thing on the Hopco facebook page saying it is now called Moutere (FKA Brooklyn).


Correct you are Cheeky, another claim to name saga averted.


----------

